# Exorcist



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone have the music to the Exorcist? My friend is having a party and needs this music. Thanks !


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you mean the whole soundtrack or just the Theme song?


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Just the theme. She's doing some sort of Halloween Name that tune game.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe the theme is called "Tubular Bells"..It's a classical song. Sorry, I don't know who composed it. A google search would come up with it though..I think it's public domain.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go. Take your pick:

http://www.altavista.com/audio/results?itag=ody&kgs=1&kls=0&q=tubular+bells&stq=10


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Drew's Famous "Halloween Fright Flicks" cd has it.
I bought a similar one a couple years ago at Party City but it is called Halloween Horror Movie Themes.

http://www.tutm.com/cst_listing.lasso
They ar sold at W-Mart and other stores. You can see what stores carry it on that site also.

The name of the song is Tubular Bells by Michael Gordon Oldfield.


----------

